# What's your desert island perfume?



## Jude (Oct 26, 2005)

If you were stuck on an island for one year and could only have one perfume to wear, what would you choose and why?

(yeah, I know... If one were stuck on an island for a year, who cares about perfume right?  This requires a little suspension of disbelief..haha)

Mine would be...

Narciso Rodriguez for Her.

I never thought that anything could surpasse my longtime beloveds; Butterfly and Magnetism until I discovered this in Bloomingdales on a Saturday afternoon.  

This scent just works with my chemistry and have had people stop me to ask what scent I am wearing.

So ladies...

one scent for one year... what would you choose?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 26, 2005)

Lolita Lempicka

mmmmm....the licorice and apples smells so yummy......


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 26, 2005)

Miss Me by Stella Cadente


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 27, 2005)

If I'm on a desert island then I'll settle for anything that stops me getting bitten to death by insects!  I'm not sure if John Paul Gaultier's _Fragile_, which is one of my favourite perfumes, will do this though.  I suspect I'll need something like Jungle Formula instead!


----------



## user3 (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing Grace!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 27, 2005)

definitely cabotine 4 me!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 27, 2005)

Ralph by Ralph Lauren.

I just smells "island-y" to me.


----------



## anuy (Oct 27, 2005)

i second the ralph!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Vespcat (Oct 27, 2005)

Antique Lace by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab for me! Yum!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Hollister "August"


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 28, 2005)

Rockin Rio  by Escada


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

The biggest bottle of Monoi oil I could find! 

But an actual fragrance...Urban Decay Sin fragrance oil. Not a cult or luxe fave, but like Jude mentioned, it just matches my body chemistry perfectly.


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb! It smells divine and the bottle is beautifull to look at too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like a crystal grenade.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2005)

Pink Sugar, although I suspect that I would get eaten alive by insects.  It just works so well with my body chemistry.


----------



## Glow (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Rockin Rio  by Escada_

 
Ditto.
The only problem I have with it is that it fades fairly fast.


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ralph!


----------



## the robot that loved MAC (Nov 6, 2005)

Blush by Marc Jacobs!!! ooh i love my marc!


----------



## Scrangie (Nov 6, 2005)

Baby Grace, or CSP Amour De Cacao.  

baby Grace is clean, comforting and still somewhat sexy... I'm sure I'd need that on a desert Island.

ADC is just so delicious... I carry it in my purse. I hope that desert island has chocolate!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Nov 10, 2005)

third rockin' rio...


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Nov 10, 2005)

Escada Island Kiss for moi!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 15, 2005)

Calvin Clien Eternity......my absolute fave!!!! I don't know what it is, i just love it!!


----------



## nordic_doll (Nov 30, 2005)

D&G Light Blue


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 10, 2005)

Givenchy Hot Couture!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Rockin Rio  by Escada_

 

me toooooo....miami glow comes in as a close 2nd


----------



## swaly (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd say Tutti Dolci's Crème Brulée, which I wear everywhere, but what with being on a desert island and all, I feel like it'd just make me hungry....


----------



## sarzio (Dec 31, 2005)

Island kiss by Escada


----------



## honey71 (Jan 2, 2006)

I would take Kai

But Chanel N.19 parfum is a very close second

yay my first post!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 2, 2006)

Since I am fairly new to perfume, I would have to say Fantasy by Britney Spears. It is so sweet smelling and so yummy.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 2, 2006)

Nu from Yves St. Laurent


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

Nanette Lepore


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 16, 2006)

xoxo heartbeat


----------



## Sam_33 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nude by Bill Blass


----------



## Chelly (Jan 19, 2006)

Dior - Addict <3333333


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm another Ralph girl!

but I have to say Be Delicious - DKNY is a veryyyy close second.  I'd do my best to sneak it in.


----------



## mango88 (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine's Issey Miyake, closely followed by Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## ellemarie (Feb 3, 2006)

Prada!  CK Truth's a close second.


----------



## jasper17 (Feb 3, 2006)

It would have to be Masabakes from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab - absolutely gorgeous scent!  This is the description from the lab:

[SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2]Masabakes is a Cantabrian demoness that governs lustfulness and lechery. In order to tempt virgins to corruption she employs the aid of her lackey, the imp Tentirujo. Under the cover of magickal invisibility, the imp caresses maidens with mandrake root, instilling uncontrollable passion and wantonness in the unsuspecting girls. Thick black currant with the darkest, deepest myrrh, a drop of bitter mimosa and the slightest touch of mandrake dust.


[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 10, 2006)

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 3, 2007)

It would have to be Chanel Coco! My favourite scent ever


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

...


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

Prada Amber Pour Homme.  Originally got it for Dad, who only wore Polo for the last millenium. Smelled so good I followed him around till he swatted me "Get the hell away!" 
It smells like soap, amber, citrus, and dreams.


----------



## Romaniac (Jan 31, 2008)

I would not leave the house without my D&G Light Blue. Therefore, it would come to the island with me. I've been using it for a few years, and I am still in love with it.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2008)

I love Dior's J'adore, it's lush, so I'd definitely say that one for me.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

I would choose an Escada summer perfume. I love them and bought all of them since 2002. 
This year's choice is Moon Sparkle!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 9, 2008)

Hilary Duff's With Love! No question about it yummm


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmm ... i think it would be my musk!! ( it's an oily perfume) smells so clean and fresh but not like all that citrus lemon scents which i really dislike ! :|


----------

